# Recording the world cup



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Is there a quick way to record all the world cup games that will be showing on television with my Tivo rather than selecting each game individually?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

auto-record wishlist.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have never used that feature or heard of it. How do I go about doing that?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Play around with it first, it is actually pretty straightforward once you take a look. Like a season pass where you can enter words or descriptions.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Using WishList Searches 
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/199/kw/wishlist


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Here's a step by step to record just the matches, on Roamio Tivo Central,

Select Find TV, Moview & Videos
Select Wishlist Searches
Select Create a new Wishlist Search
Select Title Keyword
Enter 2014 Fifa World Cup and then select Save this keyword and add another
Enter Match Day and then select Save this keyword and add another
Enter Pre-match and then select Save this keyword and add another
Enter Preview and then select Save this keyword and add another
Move cursor over Match Day and press Thumbs Down
Move cursor over Pre-match and press Thumbs Down
Move cursor over Preview and press Thumbs Down
Select Done entering Title Keywords
Select Done creating this wishlist
Select OK
Select 2014 Fifa World Cup, -Match Day, ...
Select Name this Wishlist
Enter 2014 Fifa World Cup and select Done
Select Modify recording options
Make sure Auto-record is Yes
I change Record to New Only
I change Keep at Most to All shows
I change Get only in HD to Yes
I change Stop recording to 1 1/2 hours longer
Select Save Wishlist with these options
Select Upcoming and see which matches are going to record


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

I ended up setting up a Season Pass.

Find 2014 FIFA World Cup (Game 1 is on ESPN - June 12).

Set Season Pass; record new only; extend live recording by however much you want.

This will record the games on ESPN.

Step two: Modify Season Pass (add channel); add ESPN2 

Step three: Modify Season Pass (add channel); add ABC

(I totally stumbled across the 'add channel' to Season Pass feature). 

I knew they were showing games across all 3 networks, but didn't want to set up a Season Pass for each channel. It allowed me to add ESPN2 and ABC as part of the Season Pass and now shows games from all 3 channels in my To Do List. 

I extended each game by 1 hour (not sure if that's really needed), but w/ a 6-tuner Roamio, why not?


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

Games are also being shown on Univision...so, I suppose if you wanted to add those game in (as opposed to or in addition to games on ESPN2/ABC), you could do that as well.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jtrain said:


> I ended up setting up a Season Pass.
> 
> Find 2014 FIFA World Cup (Game 1 is on ESPN - June 12).
> 
> ...


Where is this feature? Did you setup just a normal season pass?

-Kevin


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

If I weren't at work (working)  and was in front of my TV, i'd try to walk back through it for you. I'll see if I can recreate it this evening. But I was totally taken aback by it because i'd never seen it as an option before.

I did set up a normal season pass (starting with Game 1 on ESPN).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jtrain said:


> If I weren't at work (working)  and was in front of my TV, i'd try to walk back through it for you. I'll see if I can recreate it this evening. But I was totally taken aback by it because i'd never seen it as an option before.


Well leave! 

Yes please let me know because I just tried to edit a SP and didn't see any option to add channels to it.

Do you have a retail Tivo? Or a Tivo from a cable company?

-Kevin


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

Retail TiVo (Roamio Plus purchased from BB)

and if i could leave, i would 

Edit:
In reviewing my SP List (online), it shows as 3 separate Season Passes, but i know that i was able to add ESPN2 and ABC from the original SP setup, initially created on ESPN.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

jtrain said:


> Games are also being shown on Univision...so, I suppose if you wanted to add those game in (as opposed to or in addition to games on ESPN2/ABC), you could do that as well.


All of the games are being shown on ESPN, ESPN2 or ABC. The games being shown on Univision are a subset of those games but obviously in Spanish. No need to add Univision unless you prefer to hear your futbol in Spanish.


----------



## Chuckmeister (May 13, 2008)

Not all the games in Spanish will be on Univision, some of the games will be on UniMas.
For Cable subs the games on Univision will simulcast on UDN(Univision Deportes) and the UniMas games will simulcast on Galavision. 

All Games will also be streamed on futbol.univision.com and the Univision Deportes app for tablets and smartphones(No Login Required).


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

It should be easier to find. 

If you're using the iphone app, searching for 'world cup' or 'soccer' will not give any of the world cup games as results. 

You have to seach for '2014 FIFA'.


----------



## bones boy (Jun 13, 2014)

reneg said:


> Here's a step by step to record just the matches, on Roamio Tivo Central


I signed up for an account on this website just to post and tell you thanks for listing these instructions. It would have taken me two months to figure this out on my own. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bones boy (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like Tivo figured it all out for us anyway.

http://blog.tivo.com/2014/06/record...aign=record-the-world-cup-with-just-one-click


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anybody been having problems with their WC recordings? I've been getting occasional breakups where the picture freezes and starts back up about a second or so later but that second is not recorded. Not sure if it's the broadcast or my 3tb hard drive I put in a couple weeks ago. I have Verizon Fios.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have Fios also but have not noticed any recording issues.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

there is a tivo collection that makes this easier then wishlists


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

Ziggy86 said:


> I have Fios also but have not noticed any recording issues.


Thanks. I'm not sure how often it's happening cause I've been fast forwarding through alot of the games since I don't have enough time available to watch them all. But it seemed to be happening fairly often on one of the games. Hopefully it's not the hard drive.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have had that happen to me before while fast forwarding and then hitting the play button, sometimes causes an issue in picture and sound, for me at least.


----------

